# check out this neat storage tip for dp needles!



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

http://ashleyknitsandcrochets.blogspot.com/2011/10/double-pointed-knitted-needles-storage.html?m=1

She provides a useful and easy-to-do tutorial for a project that uses toothbrush holders, available from the dollar store, for storing her dp needles!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

That's a nice idea. Thanks!


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Terrific Karen


----------



## KimSackmann (Jan 24, 2015)

THATS AWESOME!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

beachknit said:


> http://ashleyknitsandcrochets.blogspot.com/2011/10/double-pointed-knitted-needles-storage.html?m=1
> 
> She provides a useful and easy-to-do tutorial for a project that uses toothbrush holders, available from the dollar store, for storing her dp needles!


I use this method of storing DPNs, as well. I use these toothbrushes for house cleaning and for car detailing.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

beachknit said:


> http://ashleyknitsandcrochets.blogspot.com/2011/10/double-pointed-knitted-needles-storage.html?m=1
> 
> She provides a useful and easy-to-do tutorial for a project that uses toothbrush holders, available from the dollar store, for storing her dp needles!


Would also work with the plastic containers that the more expensive brushes came in in the day--always wondered if I could have used them for something.

I already have mine in the plastic containers that large syringes came in and we tossed billions of those--so I was smart in saving mine since my recent purchase of blocking wires (I had made my own for years) fit the plastic container well.


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

Love the idea!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm shuddering at the size of the syringe and its plastic cover that would accommodate my 36" blocking wires, LOL!!!


disgo said:


> Would also work with the plastic containers that the more expensive brushes came in in the day--always wondered if I could have used them for something.
> 
> I already have mine in the plastic containers that large syringes came in and we tossed billions of those--so I was smart in saving mine since my recent purchase of blocking wires (I had made my own for years) fit the plastic container well.


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

I'm off to the dollar store. Organization project for the day!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

This is a good idea,and I use it too (but never use my dp's any more) The only thing to remember is most toothbrush holders have a hole in the end and you have to plug that when you are putting the smaller sizes of needles in them, or the needle will fall out the hole.

Again, because of my limited space, I have to put more than one size in each holder.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Ingenious-and soooooo NOT expensive-thanks for this tip !


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

that beats plastic bags..


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

What a way cool idea. I recently purchased three small Sterilite 3 drawer plastic cabinets and am in the process of organiIng my circular needles. The toothbrush holder would also be great for crochet hooks. Have to stop by the dollar store next week. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

To those of you who have enough years behind them...do you remember those colorful plastic containers that came with EVERY large box of Tampex tampons? They were SO useful for many things - crochet hooks, nails, hair pins...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a brilliant idea, thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## MsRose (Oct 27, 2012)

I put all my crochet hooks in an old Crystal Light container - the type with 2qt pouches. I can see the size of the hook and all are handy at one time.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you for sharing.
For those of you who use decorative rubber stamps, I use old toothbrushes to clean my stamps. Put a piece of alcohol-free baby wipe on the stamp and rub with a toothbrush. Cleans the ink off your stamps in a jiffy!



MsRose said:


> I put all my crochet hooks in an old Crystal Light container - the type with 2qt pouches. I can see the size of the hook and all are handy at one time.


Ohhhh, I like this idea. We just put our Crystal Light containers in recycling. Now I'm going to have to save some.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

oh, those Crystal Light containers are good for so many things. I have beads in some, a small tatting project in one, my husband uses them for screws, nails, and all those little things. I have some cut into different lengths and then held together with tape and some jute yarn wrapped around the tape to make them look nice that hold my tools for card making, 

I use them in the camper to hold the clamps to keep the tablecloth on the outdoor table when it is windy, or to keep odds and ends like spare bulbs, batteries, sheet straps...


----------



## Regg (Nov 9, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I have some similar to that, which I got at our $2 shop. They work well and are cheap enough to have several.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ladybugg111 (Dec 26, 2014)

how cool is that!! I'm going to have to do that with my crochet hooks.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Gee, that's a great idea!


----------



## SueWilson49 (Oct 6, 2012)

Brilliant idea, anybody know where we can buy the toothbrushes in the UK?


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am going to have to try this.


----------



## Taffsey (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great idea! It is on my shopping list now.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Maybe check in your pharmacy stores in the travel size stuff, e.g. toothpaste, deodorant, etc.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good golly having computer slowness troubles today - I replied to this post but I think it actually posted on the next one I had open! Anyway... I think this is a great idea!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Now that's a great idea. Thanks bunches.


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

I keep mine in a Pringles Potato Chip holder. Very handy.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been doing that for a few years now. I put the size on them with a sharpie. And yes they work for crochet hooks. I have one the I use when taking a project with me. Save having to hunt for the hook.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm always so surprised to see things people find at their dollar stores, and ingenious ways they use some items.

In the dollar store near me, I've never come across anything really useful, but maybe I'm just not thinking outside the box enough. I rarely go in there, anyway, though we did find a lot of inexpensive art supplies to stock the children's table for my daughter's wedding a few years ago, so that worked out well.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

beachknit said:


> http://ashleyknitsandcrochets.blogspot.com/2011/10/double-pointed-knitted-needles-storage.html?m=1
> 
> She provides a useful and easy-to-do tutorial for a project that uses toothbrush holders, available from the dollar store, for storing her dp needles!


Great idea!! I have mine in a pencil holder, separated and bound with rubber bands and a little tag. It's really not very convenient and the rubber bands get lost and the tags get misplaced. It's a pain. Soooo, off to the dollar store. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for sharing will use that idea lol


----------



## JacquieK (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought of that but I can't find toothbrush holders without little holes in the bottom of them. The thinner needles will just fall right out and the fattest needles you won't be able to get four or five needles in it.
I just use a over the door shoe holder.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

JacquieK said:


> I thought of that but I can't find toothbrush holders without little holes in the bottom of them. The thinner needles will just fall right out and the fattest needles you won't be able to get four or five needles in it.
> I just use a over the door shoe holder.


just put some batting in the end where the hole is.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

beachknit said:


> To those of you who have enough years behind them...do you remember those colorful plastic containers that came with EVERY large box of Tampex tampons? They were SO useful for many things - crochet hooks, nails, hair pins...


Perhaps I just told my age, but I remember those. I used them for everything BUT the intended purpose.


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Give the toothbrushes out at Halloween. Lynn


----------



## nnyl (Oct 3, 2012)

Give the toothbrushes out at Halloween. Lynn


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

An over the door shoeholder would be inconvient for me. My wingback knitting chair is in the living room, and all doors are on the upper level.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I reuse the containers that Crystal Light comes in. 
Moonieboy


----------

